# Will M3's be produced in 2005?



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

So, will 2004 the last of the E46 M3's??

If it is, I'm wondering if I should be planning to put in an order for a 2004 and get the last of what may be a "old school" looking M3s? 

Not that looks are paramount, but if the banglestrosities continue, then it will be kind of sad to have to drive a ugly M-car.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

as far as we know, yes. 
it may become the M4 in 06 as 07MY but no one knows.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Nobody, but BMW, knows for sure. But typically BMW models run for 7 years. So 1999 - 2005 would be 7 years, so the last E46 standard 3 series would be MY 2005. The last two iterations, the M3 was carried one extra year after the newer chassis came out. So if that happens again there will be a MY 2006 E46 M3, but E90 standard cars.

The M models typically lag the new body style by 2 MYs. So the first E90 M version would be expected in MY 2008.

Also considering the MY04 3er update, it is unlikely that it will be pulled in one year.


----------

